# Tyco id help!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Can someone id this old tyco?what body originally goes on it?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i have these that are similar. don't know much about them, other than i got them at different times in different places, so they weren't a set...










the Trans Am body is screwed to the chassis--it has screwposts like a Tjet. no idea why, as it also has standard Tyco clip-on mounting provisions like every other Tyco T/A, and it seems to stay on fine that way without the screws...

--rick


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks! glad i have these,they seem to fit!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Those are the slotless TCR chassis.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

They are Command Control chassis. Slotless like the TCR, but the predecessor to the TCR.

As to bodies that fit, the list is long. You have to have a body with wheel well clearence in the front. If it is an Obstacle Car chassis (which it appears to be since the front wheels do not pivot), then I think the list of bodies is quite small. A couple vans, Mustang Jam Car and Track Official; there may be others.

Joe


----------



## mainframe (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks like a first generation command control passing car chassis, most long wheelbase pan style tyco bodies should work on that chassis. Has anyone got one of the old command control sets to work? My first gen cc's would stall mid lane change and only the cc2's would sometimes make it to the next lane.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mainframe said:


> It looks like a first generation command control passing car chassis, most long wheelbase pan style tyco bodies should work on that chassis. Has anyone got one of the old command control sets to work? My first gen cc's would stall mid lane change and only the cc2's would sometimes make it to the next lane.


 Someone told me once that with the TCR cars (and I guess the same would hold true for the CC cars), you need to run multipele power packs to get them to change lanes without a problem. He said they used to run two power packs per lane. I'm pretty sure they did that to double the volts, not the amps.

Joe


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Someone told me once that with the TCR cars (and I guess the same would hold true for the CC cars), you need to run multipele power packs to get them to change lanes without a problem. He said they used to run two power packs per lane. I'm pretty sure they did that to double the volts, not the amps.
> 
> Joe


Funny part about that statement is in Tom Graham's Aurora Book they quote one of the Aurora Guys as saying they had to run 2 power packs to make the Aurora Speedsteer chassis work decently at the Toy Fair.
Some things never change.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.....maybe if i push enough current thru my speed steer track it will make these ideal tcr cars go!you know i'm going to try! I should mail the warranty card now!:freak:


----------



## mainframe (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try adding extra power the next time I run my command control. 

Below is a video I had found surfing the web for all things Tyco:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> the Trans Am body is screwed to the chassis--it has screwposts like a Tjet. no idea why


The body on these needs to be screwed on, so when the other car tries to change lanes, the surge to your car doesn't knock the body off.

Seriously, You need at least one power pack to each lane. With only one power pack, if you can get to a point where you can pass the other car, and you go to change lanes to stay in front, the loss of power to your car creates a surge for the other car, and you will not be able to pass, or may even wreck because of it. To the other extreme, I tried using two packs in series for each lane, the cars ran great, but the controllers would not make the cars change lanes. I guess over a certain voltage the diodes wouldn't work right. I thought about making a custom controller to handle it, but never actually did it.

I think the cars are under powered for what they are asked to do.

The Ideal TCR cars work the best for me. The theory of operation is different than any other slotless system. Slip on silicones on the back does wonders for them. The rear hubs are weighted for traction, and to add velocity. The drive gear floats, so when there is no power applied, the chassis free rolls like a Hot Wheel. This is a great advantage because it will roll at pretty much the same speed until it hits power again, which all but eliminates getting stuck between lane changes. Really fun on the Tyco Banked oval.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

*Command Control Variations*

I have owned and worked on TYCO Slots, and slotless for over 30 years.

What you have is a Command Control II Chassis with Screw-on Body.
This is the 2nd generation Slotless Tyco Chassis.

There are no diodes in either Command Control Chassis. The Lack of diode-controlled motors meant that steering must be accomplished through complex mechanical means in both CC1 and CC2 Chassis.

The CC1 (1st Generation Command Control) uses a slipping differential gear which will only drive one of the rear wheels at a time. The front wheels are not steerable, but hard plastic with knob extrusions to rub against the track wall. (because of the fixed front wheels, body front wheel-well enlargement had not yet become necessary)
The hand-controller switches direction of the motor spin which in-turn alternates which rear wheel pushes the car forward. Left turns are made when the right-hand rear wheel is driving, right turns when the left-hand rear wheel is driving. 
This was a very crude steering method and the axle-gears worked at best only when new; any dirt or crack or wear would foul them up rather quickly.

The CC2, which you have pictured, is a complete overhaul of the first design, incorporating actual steerable front wheels. (this is when Tyco began re-casting many of their popular bodies with large-cut-out front wheel wells to allow steering clearance of the CC2 front tires. Sadly, it also lessened the car's prototype appearance) Early CC2 Firebirds (Black or Red) had mounting screw castings for the first CC2 Chassis, but the Semi body did not.
Most of these Tyco bodies (the 79 Camaro, and the Red Dodge Van #3 have some clearance issues on HP-7 and later Chassis) will still mount any Tyco Wide-Pan Chassis from 1971-2003.

Only the first production CC2 Firebirds had mounting screws. The Early Large-opening-front wheel-well Firebird castings seem to be a little loose on any Tyco Wide-Pan, so it is likely the screws were added security. All other CC2 bodies, and the subsequent CC2 chassis, were snap-on only.

The CC2 chassis has a newly designed motor with an extended front shaft
which activates the steerable front wheels. Again, the hand controller changes the motor-spin direction, and the front shaft "tire" flicks the front wheel plate left or right respectively. Of course, this required a re-designed forward-slip-only rear axle gear set. This gear set keeps both rear tires pushing the car forward regardless of the motor-spin direction. It is also somewhat fragile, temperamental, and prone to frequent failure. The only way to get away from the tiny, fragile, complex differential was to use more sophisticated electronics. This came with the totally new designed electronic TCR chassis.

Here is the dilemma: The Firebirds, 79 Camaros, etc, are long-wheelbase bodies. Unfortunately it appears that all the TCR Chassis, wide or narrow, are only made with the short wheelbase. If there are any Long-pan TCR chassis, I have yet to find any.

TCR is the best Tyco slotless system, but it has its foibles as well.

The solution; Save the Firebirds, Camaros, etc, for the Standard Slot Track
Chassis. Also, there ARE Long-Wheebase Tyco "U-Turn" Chassis that will fit Firebirds just fine. U-turn Racing can be more fun (i.e. more reckless and wild) and far less of a maintenance headache.

Questions???


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL! It looks like I missed the first Photo......the Chassis you have IS the CC1 with fixed front wheels. Please see the first section of my last lecture, heh, heh! (sorry for the length) Most of the CC1 bodies were variations of the 57 Chevy, 73 Mustang and Camaro Funny Cars, usually adorned with chrome stickers and such. The CC1 bodies did not have the Cut-out Front wheel-well since the steering was done with the back axle, and not the front wheels.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great first post GT.....thanks everyone:thumbsup:


----------

